
Show HN: Starvish.com - berkeaslan
http://Starvish.com
======
SparkyMcUnicorn
As of right now, this is a super cool site to fire up my email client to send
you an email?

Edit: There is no description for what I'm supposed to do once my email client
opens up.

"Deploy your personal army of designers and developers." that means I can get
projects for me and the other developers on my team with a single email? For
some reason I think you've described it wrong, and what you really mean to say
is "Hire us to build whatever you want."

~~~
berkeaslan
Actually its a site to send an email with project details for a design or
development project. You send your project, we agree over the price and we
finish it within 48 hours. If we don't you'll get a full refund. We are
actually a new approach to digital studios.

~~~
SparkyMcUnicorn
I think you need to explain that on your site. I would never have guessed.

~~~
berkeaslan
Thanks for your feedback, we'll fix that ASAP.

------
berkeaslan
The website we've been working on for a while now is finally finished. Our
concept is simple: deploy an army of designers and developers with a single
button.

------
nikolay
This is some terrible branding as "starvish" makes negative associations with
starvation!

